# Electromagnetically locked egress doors.



## Just John (Jun 4, 2012)

2009 IFC section 1008.1.9.8  Doors in the means of egress that are not otherwise required to have panic hardware in buildings with an occupancy in Group A,... shall be permitted to be electromechanically locked if equipped with listed hardware that incorporates a built-in switch and meets the requirements below...1-4 (none of which requires unlocking with the sprinkler system)

Wouldn't the doors in a group A be required to have panic hardware?

What is a door in the means of egress that is not otherwise required to have panic hardware?

Is this built-in switch in the bar?

Is a button on the wall next to the door that says push to exit OK?

I've read the commentary and I'm still not clear.


----------



## LGreene (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Just John -

I wrote a couple of articles on this topic that are posted on my blog:

http://idighardware.com/2012/03/decoded-ibc-electromagnetically-locked-egress-doors/

http://idighardware.com/2012/02/locksmith-ledger-code-requirements-for-electromagnetic-locks/

Yes, Group A (>50 occupant load) would require panic hardware.  The ICC made an editorial change adding "that are not otherwise required to have panic hardware" which was not their intent.  The 2012 edition removes that language.

Yes, the switch would be built into the panic or lockset.

The button on the wall is not acceptable as part of this section because the release has to be door-mounted.  The button on the wall is required, along with a sensor and fire alarm release, for Access Controlled Egress Doors.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2012)

1008.1.9.8 Electromagnetically locked egress doors. Doors in the means of egress that are not otherwise required to have panic hardware in buildings with an occupancy in Group A, B, E, M, R-1 or R-2 and doors to tenant spaces in Group A, B, E, M, R-1 or R-2 shall be permitted to be electromagnetically locked if equipped with listed hardware that incorporates a built-in switch and meet the requirements below:

1. The listed hardware that is affixed to the door leaf has an obvious method of operation that is readily operated under all lighting conditions.

2. The listed hardware is capable of being operated with one hand.

3. Operation of the listed hardware releases to the electromagnetic lock and unlocks the door immediately.

4. Loss of power to the listed hardware automatically unlocks the door.

5 push button in this section , would say no

6 ask Lori when all else fails

1 if they are not an actual "  a room" such as office

2 See item 1 above

3. Would be a von duprin type device or electric touch bar

4.Ask lori


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2012)

1008.1.9.9 Electromagnetically locked egress doors.

Doors in the means of egress in buildings with an occupancy in Group A, B, E, M, R-1 or R-2, and doors to tenant spaces in Group A, B, E, M, R-1 or R-2, shall be permitted to be electromagnetically locked if equipped with listed hardware that incorporates a built-in switch and meet the requirements below:

1. The listed hardware that is affixed to the door leaf has an obvious method of operation that is readily operated under all lighting conditions.

2. The listed hardware is capable of being operated with one hand.

3. Operation of the listed hardware directly interrupts the power to the electromagnetic lock and unlocks the door immediately.

4. Loss of power to the listed hardware automatically unlocks the door.

5. Where panic or fire exit hardware is required by Section 1008.1.10, operation of the listed panic or fire exit hardware also releases the electromagnetic lock.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2012)

Appears the section says the mag lock with electric touch bar is equal to panic hardware and can be used on a means of egress door


----------

